# Equivalencia de pines entre potenciometros



## ju2lio1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hola... Tengo un potenciómetro en un equipo de audio y no encuentro el repuesto, es un b50k y tengo en otro equipo un potenciómetro de 6 pines también el b503... puedo usarlos? y que función cumple cada pin?....


----------



## blanko001 (Feb 11, 2014)

Si se puede, pero debes ver como vienen los pines:
Puede ser así:






O de ésta manera:


----------

